# It was a day off :)



## CaptHarry (Oct 13, 2007)

*It was a few days off *

Some times, you just have to take a day off 
Sat on a tarpon lane early and spotted a few, but decided it was no where any way worth spending more than an hour on. Went to run to some wrecks and ride the chum bag. On the way, found Albies and Spanish. Albies were up and down quick, and locked in on snot bait. Continued toward some wrecks, but they all had at least 4 boats on them. Rode the chum back inshore on the reef balls, nothing exciting  Went back in on the beach, found a big school of reds. Got one, and then my trolling motor remote died so I couldn't hold on them, and the motor was spooking them. Headed back to the pass, posted up on one last tarpon spot. Had one big herd of big girls come past. Got one to sniff, and that was it. 








































L8, Harry


----------



## bbarton13 (May 4, 2009)

thanks for the report!! nice fish


----------



## FlyLipps (Oct 3, 2007)

Sounds like good day off to me. Hey Harry did you buy those shoes Memorial Day weekend? I think I got a pair of pants that matches them!


----------



## timeflies (Oct 3, 2007)

I'm about over this whole "working" thing......


----------



## CaptHarry (Oct 13, 2007)

So had a second day off, wind cranked up pretty good in the afternoon. 
Finished up with a spinning rod and pulled a few of these speckled things 
Must be the shoes


----------



## cliphord (Oct 28, 2011)

What up Cpt. Harry!!! If your wondering where I have been...I went to mexico "work"...lol. I will be here till sep. or so. Sure do wish I could fish in FL during the summer, seems like a lot of fun! I don't have a sniffing chance of going fishing down here at all unless you wanna fish for tacos or beer both are readily available and always keepers (tacos not so much on the other end). So I will be expecting some awesome posts this summer, I am watching your progress...cliphord out.


----------



## CaptHarry (Oct 13, 2007)

FlyLipps said:


> Hey Harry did you buy those shoes Memorial Day weekend?


LOL, you know I'm trying to be a trend setter! 
So they really are the most comfy shoes I have ever deemed as my boat shoes. Kind of a spandexy breathable top that drys quick, and the bottom has a fish skeleton so it wins some cool points back. Besides, it makes people question your sanity to wear them, "What kind of nut job would wear rainbow shoes?" "I don't know, let's get away from him.....quickly" :thumbsup:
http://www.crocs.com/crocs-waveseeker-mb-slip-on/OM308,default,pd.html?cid=071&cgid=men-footwear



cliphord said:


> So I will be expecting some awesome posts this summer, I am watching your progress...cliphord out.


I may disapoint, life has been busy, but I will do my best. Give a shout when you get back, hopefully the stars can aline and get us on the same deck, and tight lines.

L8, Harry


----------



## CaptHarry (Oct 13, 2007)

The next few days were spent with my best fishing partner 



















































So my sons goal lately has been to catch a flounder. So his first flounder has now been caught. He was kept in the live well all day, talked to and checked on every 15 minutes or so, after the weigh in, he was released back into the wild. My son was very adiment about it being released. 









Decisions, Decisions .......









More decisions..... 









Going for a more "hands on" approach 



















Winner, Sailcat!









My fathers day gift, was a Tarpon scale belt buckle/belt:thumbup:









All washed up, and put away 









Back to work yesterday, physicaly tired, but soul recharged. This morning on the way in to work, some showers moving through.


----------



## lsucole (May 7, 2009)

Great pictures Harry --- thanks for sharing !


----------



## wtbfishin (Dec 2, 2011)

Nice report Capt. Harry :thumbsup:!!


----------



## CaptHarry (Oct 13, 2007)

Thanks everyone! It was a good four days of straight fishing :thumbup:
L8, Harry


----------

